# Anyone heard of Mr. Pitbull?



## Fire4Life

About to purchase a puppy and have done a lot of research looking for a decent breeder and looks like I might be going with Mr. Pitbull.com. Has anyone ever delt with him or heard good or bad things? I have called and talked to many breeders around the country and "Brock Berry" seems to def know what hes talking about and by far has the most impressive males and females ive seen. Only thing that concerns me is that hes only been breeding for a short time. I know hes a little expensive but ive always felt that you get what you pay for, and one look at the breeding tells me they will be some good pups! If anyone has any feedback it would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


----------



## jeep lex

I dont wanna burst your bubble but hes not selling american pitbull terriers hes sellin a pitbull type dog known as an ambully and imo they dont look like very well bred ones to me. 
is this the site you are talking about????
BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE, PITBULL PUPPIES, RED NOSE PITBULLS, MI, CA, TX, FL
if so id do a little bit more searching and research. look around this site theres allot more knowledgeable people than me on this forum who can help as well. Good luck in getting your new dog and if you still want one of these dogs when your done doing some more on here then go for it welcome to the forum btw

ps. the fact that hes trying to pass these dogs off as american pitbull terriers is also a sign that he is not a good breeder and his prices are ridiculous 1500 was the cheapest i seen on his page. you should not be paying that for an ambully or any pitbull for that matter


----------



## college_dude

ahaha WOW cant wait until you see what i found. I was looking at their site, and I found a big mistake on their part, they didnt cover the scam too well so it seems....check this out.

OK so they two seperate sections on the two SEPERATE bloodlines, or so they claim.
Here is the "gotti line pitbull" 
Gotti Pitbulls | For Sale | Blue | Gottiline PITBULL, NY, TX, IL, GA, VA, MI, OH
under the pic, it says his name..."bandit"

Ok so now here is the "razors edge pitbulls"
MR. PITBULL RAZOR'S EDGE | RAZORS EDGE KENNELS | RAZOR EDGE PITBULLS

scroll down and little and what do you see? WHY ITS THE SAME DOG: *Bandit*

they didnt even take a diff picture, its literally the same picture of the same dog claiming to be a purebred of BOTH of the two "very different bloodlines that they offer",

on the first page, they explain how different the two bloodlines are, how they are "basically two different breeds to the trained eye"

lol


----------



## MADBood

typical bully site...if that's the breed you want read up on "American Bullies" and the ABKC. Man, if these bully kennels spent as much effort in thier breeding practices as they do thier website.. they might have some decent dogs. They definately have the marketing thing down pat. I wouldn't deal with them but that's just me.


----------



## jeep lex

Fire4Life said:


> About to purchase a puppy and have done a lot of research looking for a decent breeder and looks like I might be going with Mr. Pitbull.com. Has anyone ever delt with him or heard good or bad things? I have called and talked to many breeders around the country and "Brock Berry" seems to def know what hes talking about and by far has the most impressive males and females ive seen. Only thing that concerns me is that hes only been breeding for a short time. I know hes a little expensive but ive always felt that you get what you pay for, and one look at the breeding tells me they will be some good pups! If anyone has any feedback it would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


i just looked thru the site and really advise against buying one of these dogs to be very honest. I have nothing against razors edge but this guy is glorifing the dog as the best pitbull ever and saying that the razors edge name has been tainted by jelousy of other dog breeders and owners because razors edge has acheived what everyon else couldnt????????? what did they acheive erasing gameness and turning there dogs into hippos???????


----------



## Julie K

No health testing (OFA, Pennhip) or titles (of any sort).
What makes them worth breeding?
Julie K


----------



## Fire4Life

I know hes selling the bully style dog, i actually like the look of the bully style as I have one now. Ive looked at many "Bully" sites and talked to many breeders however they all give that certain vibe of dishonesty. Im not saying im going to outright purchase one from him, I have all intentions of visiting the kennel and meeting him in person. I know pictures can be decieving which is why im going to make the trip. As far as the bloodline mix up, when i spoke with him over the phone he came right out and told me that was a mistake on the website before i even asked him about it. I really appreciate the feeback, still unsure of what im going to do though.

And he informed me of a health certificate from the vet as well as its first shots and deworming. They are also AKC and ABKC registered but i guess thats normal?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

jeep lex said:


> i just looked thru the site and really advise against buying one of these dogs to be very honest. I have nothing against razors edge but this guy is glorifing the dog as the best pitbull ever and saying that the razors edge name has been tainted by jelousy of other dog breeders and owners because razors edge has acheived what everyon else couldnt????????? what did they acheive erasing gameness and turning there dogs into hippos???????


lmao... sorry i couldnt help but luagh. I TOTALLY AGREE WITH U BY TEH WAY.... the onl reason i luagh is cuz...

hippos are my favorite animals besides pitbulls lol


----------



## Julie K

Fire4Life said:


> I know hes selling the bully style dog, i actually like the look of the bully style as I have one now. Ive looked at many "Bully" sites and talked to many breeders however they all give that certain vibe of dishonesty. Im not saying im going to outright purchase one from him, I have all intentions of visiting the kennel and meeting him in person. I know pictures can be decieving which is why im going to make the trip. As far as the bloodline mix up, when i spoke with him over the phone he came right out and told me that was a mistake on the website before i even asked him about it. I really appreciate the feeback, still unsure of what im going to do though.
> 
> And he informed me of a health certificate from the vet as well as its first shots and deworming but i guess thats normal?


Sure it's normal, but please understand that breeders who truly care about producing better dogs spend a lot of money on health testing for specific genetic disorders which cannot be seen by the naked eye. Titles are to prove a dogs worth either in working or conformation events, and these are an investment in both time and money.

Even if you 'only want a pet', your chances at finding a healthy dog with a good temperament are better if you look for the above qualities in a breeder.

Julie K


----------



## American_Pit13

If your looking for a bully and not a pitbull go for it but you can find better looking bullies for cheaper. I personally would find a breeder that knows what breed of dog they are breeding.


----------



## Fire4Life

I really do appreciate the feedback, i thought i was going to have to wait for days to get some help lol. I will def. keep all of your advice in mind and will be back for future help as well!

Thanks again!!


----------



## college_dude

or you could do what im doing, spend time instead of money....look at petfinder.com and search through all the dogs until you find one that you like and go save a life! itll cost you about 50-200 bucks and you are literally saving a dog from death. Not to mention you can pick what the dog looks like since there are thousands of them in shelters, so if your going for bully just search all the pitbulls for a little chubby baby with big feet and voila! Cant get much better than that if you ask me.


----------



## jeep lex

american_pit13 said:


> If your looking for a bully and not a pitbull go for it but you can find better looking bullies for cheaper. I personally would find a breeder that knows what breed of dog they are breeding.


:goodpost: you said it perfectly


----------



## ptw

Dude if you want a good thick bully type go to hillcitypits.com. They just last week had some great looking tri color male pups for$600


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

macho from hillcity is nice!


----------



## ptw

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> macho from hillcity is nice!


Yeah he is. I like Aslan too. I really like their dogs for the most part. They have some short fat toad looking bullies, but the others like Aslan and Macho are well proportioned. The two male pups they just produced from Macho look really good too, and you can't beat the price!


----------



## juda

*heyyyyy*



Fire4Life said:


> About to purchase a puppy and have done a lot of research looking for a decent breeder and looks like I might be going with Mr. Pitbull.com. Has anyone ever delt with him or heard good or bad things? I have called and talked to many breeders around the country and "Brock Berry" seems to def know what hes talking about and by far has the most impressive males and females ive seen. Only thing that concerns me is that hes only been breeding for a short time. I know hes a little expensive but ive always felt that you get what you pay for, and one look at the breeding tells me they will be some good pups! If anyone has any feedback it would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


 Ive read some of teh responses about Mrpitbull.com and let me just say that these people are sadly mistaken. That Kennel is 5 minutes away from my house, all of those dogs are beautiful its not a scam by far, if a mistake was made building the site concerning a picture of a dog, trust me its no big deal, he is an expert, and for the record American Bullys are still pitbulls


----------



## aus_staffy

juda said:


> Ive read some of teh responses about Mrpitbull.com and let me just say that these people are sadly mistaken. That Kennel is 5 minutes away from my house, all of those dogs are beautiful its not a scam by far, if a mistake was made building the site concerning a picture of a dog, trust me its no big deal, he is an expert, and for the record American Bullys are still pitbulls


They are "pit bull type" dogs not American Pit Bull Terriers.


----------



## motocross308

juda said:


> Fire4Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to purchase a puppy and have done a lot of research looking for a decent breeder and looks like I might be going with Mr. Pitbull.com. Has anyone ever delt with him or heard good or bad things? I have called and talked to many breeders around the country and "Brock Berry" seems to def know what hes talking about and by far has the most impressive males and females ive seen. Only thing that concerns me is that hes only been breeding for a short time. I know hes a little expensive but ive always felt that you get what you pay for, and one look at the breeding tells me they will be some good pups! If anyone has any feedback it would be greatly appreciated...thanks![/QUOTE Ive read some of teh responses about Mrpitbull.com and let me just say that these people are sadly mistaken. That Kennel is 5 minutes away from my house, all of those dogs are beautiful its not a scam by far, if a mistake was made building the site concerning a picture of a dog, trust me its no big deal, he is an expert, and for the record American Bullys are still pitbulls
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! i got my brock with a Ped full of champions and grand champions for less then half of what he is selling these things for.
> Bullies are not pitbulls they are a breed of thier own.
> where are his dogs titles .. maybe i missed them ( dog most likly to play frankenstein in a movie is not a title) He is a puppy mill in the highest degree that is breeding pooh to make money.
Click to expand...


----------



## Celestial88

Sorry a reputable breeder wouldn't use the world "blue nose" or call their American Bullies.(Which have their own registry and standard, different breed.)

And he also says


> A successful PitBull Breeder has to stay ahead of the curve; not easy in a changing marketplace. F


He also says, 


> Mr Pit bull kennels are stocked with Purple Ribbon Pitbulls for sale, all champion quality.


Purple Ribbon is nothing special, he should title his dogs.

And I have to go, I'll finish later.


----------



## jsgixxer

college_dude said:


> or you could do what im doing, spend time instead of money....look at petfinder.com and search through all the dogs until you find one that you like and go save a life! itll cost you about 50-200 bucks and you are literally saving a dog from death. Not to mention you can pick what the dog looks like since there are thousands of them in shelters, so if your going for bully just search all the pitbulls for a little chubby baby with big feet and voila! Cant get much better than that if you ask me.


I think this is your best idea


----------



## angelbaby

this post is from 2009 , im sure the person has found a dog by now and made a decission on this kennel


----------



## 9361

Looks like a thread resurrection Angelbaby... this new member, Juda has come to sing the praises of the Mr.Pit Bull kennel, and to inform us that American Bullies are still pit bulls.


----------



## angelbaby

OHHHHH lol well glad he came back 2 years later to set us all straight and educate us on bullys lol  maybe he can stick around and we can repay the favor, bullies 101 is a good place to start


----------



## Biggirls32

Hello, Mr. Pitbull sold me a blue bully puppy that was supposed to be Razors Edge and Blue Remy Bloodline back in June 2011. I paid him $3000 cash and 5 months later I find out that he is just a BYB. I never received the papers for my puppy. He avoids my phone calls and emails. I contacted the Michigan Attorney General but to no avail. I later found out that his Stud Blue Remy is 11 years old and that he's just breeding him as much as possible in his old age. I spoke to someone who told me to stay away from Brock Berry and his puppies but I went forward anyway because the pictures on his website were so nice. STAY AWAY. I love my puppy but a puppy without papers is not worth $3000. He got me!!!!, PLEASE do not let him get you too. Now this is my only recourse, to let others know to stay away. No one else can help me and Brock will not refund me any of the $$ I paid. I have the emails from him to prove this business transaction.However, if I get a lawyer and sue him in small claims court, it probably wont be worth it being that Im in NY and his website is based in Michigan. There were many flags that I disregarded. If you look around on the web you will see many pictures that Mr. Berry has taken and added to his website as his own. Sadly, Mr. Berry is a fraud.


----------



## angelbaby

Sorry you had to go through this, hopefully others can learn from your story though. Great reason not to buy on pictures alone, spend money to go see that parents and ups hands on and see the papers. Breeders should always have the papers or slips when they sell a dog they have 8 weeks to get those submited to the registry and they usually rush those back to the breeder so they have them on time. I would still sue him if you have all that proof he should be found responsible and be responsible to cover all court and lawyer fees as well. Breeders like him just add to the bad rep bully breeders have today.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Biggirls32 said:


> Hello, Mr. Pitbull sold me a blue bully puppy that was supposed to be Razors Edge and Blue Remy Bloodline back in June 2011. I paid him $3000 cash and 5 months later I find out that he is just a BYB. I never received the papers for my puppy. He avoids my phone calls and emails. I contacted the Michigan Attorney General but to no avail. I later found out that his Stud Blue Remy is 11 years old and that he's just breeding him as much as possible in his old age. I spoke to someone who told me to stay away from Brock Berry and his puppies but I went forward anyway because the pictures on his website were so nice. STAY AWAY. I love my puppy but a puppy without papers is not worth $3000. He got me!!!!, PLEASE do not let him get you too. Now this is my only recourse, to let others know to stay away. No one else can help me and Brock will not refund me any of the $$ I paid. I have the emails from him to prove this business transaction.However, if I get a lawyer and sue him in small claims court, it probably wont be worth it being that Im in NY and his website is based in Michigan. There were many flags that I disregarded. If you look around on the web you will see many pictures that Mr. Berry has taken and added to his website as his own. Sadly, Mr. Berry is a fraud.


Ohhhh.... You sent me an email the other day and a few months ago inquiring about him. I meant to respond to your most recent email you sent me saying what you posted here, but it got crazy with the holidays. I am sorry this happened to you girl, but that is exactly why I wanted you to steer clear of him. Conveniently, he has been MIA from the boards for a few months, but I wanted you to know I am looking into it okay?


----------



## JuniorMama

I know this thread is really old now.
I, too, have not received any papers for the pup I purchased off of Mr. Pitbull. Also, it turns out that he is semi-deaf. He can only hear high pitch sounds...
I've been e-mailing him, but with no luck.
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## angelbaby

Do you have anything in writting stating that the pup you bought was to come with papers? if not then no other then putting him on blast all over the web there isnt much you can do. If you have a contract or something in writting that proves your case you can file a law suit . nothing easy though.


----------



## SEMOPITBULL

Would you happen to still have his email address


----------



## Romasia1

If you want a good purebred pitbull, the price you have to spend is relatively expensive but you will get a good dog. So look to reputable addresses to buy or breed.If you want a good purebred pitbull, the price you have to spend is relatively expensive but you will get a good dog. So look to reputable addresses to buy or breed.


----------



## jttar

Well stated Romasia1, and I guess it bears repeating. 

Joe


----------

